# 'anti squatting'



## Tadaa (May 8, 2010)

cameloteurope.com

this is an 'anti squat' compagny (in the uk, be, nl, fr, ir and de) who rents out vacant houses, offices and other buildings for free or a really cheap rent
i am thinking about doing this when i am back in belgium at the end of the summer (considering going back to uni so need a dirt cheap place to stay if i do that, and this seems a nice and legal option.. 

anyone has some experience with em or knows about it?

thanks


----------



## Komjaunimas (May 9, 2010)

Well i only have info about anti-kraak in netherlands. Basically than you "rent" the place, if the owner wants it back you have to get out with all your things in 2 weeks from the notice... so i don't know if its a superior idea, cause practically its like squatting, you can get kicked out anytime...


----------



## klots (Jun 1, 2010)

you don't rent, you don't have ANY rights and you become what we call a "stakingsbreker".
You help the capitalist fucks speculating with houses, making money over the backs of people who desperately need a house.
When you sign an antikraak-contract you give up all the rights people have been fighting for the past decades, you pay money to the company to work for them as "security" you don"t actually live in the place.
this film explains the basics: 

I strongly advise you NOT to live anti-squat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jun 1, 2010)

http://squattheplanet.com/around-campfire/news-articles/11345-squatting-ban-netherlands#post80190


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Jun 1, 2010)

Tadaa said:


> cameloteurope.com
> 
> this is an 'anti squat' compagny (in the uk, be, nl, fr, ir and de) who rents out vacant houses, offices and other buildings for free or a really cheap rent
> i am thinking about doing this when i am back in belgium at the end of the summer (considering going back to uni so need a dirt cheap place to stay if i do that, and this seems a nice and legal option..
> ...


 
yeah, the anti-squat people are "the man" if you know what i mean. -in a bad way.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 22, 2010)

yea does sound a bit sketch... but hey whatevers for you
i wouldnt do it personally theyd probably pull some fine print bullshit


----------



## Mouse (Jul 22, 2010)

you could probably work the same kinda scenario directly with an owner instead. you're basicaly a house sitter so start you're own house sitting gig.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be one of their security guards but still sneak squatters into the buildings that I would be patrolling. as long as they keep it low key and go in under the radar I would be able to keep the company from knowing whats really going on.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea "low key squatters" thats like saying "honest lawyers"


----------

